
Ask HN: What do/see in SF - fratlas
Travelling to SF for an interview - I&#x27;ll be staying around Soma&#x2F;Hayes. What are some cafes&#x2F;restaurants&#x2F;sights&#x2F;weird shit to check out while I&#x27;m there? Trying to get a sense of what it would be like to live there
======
nedwin
Catch the BART out to Lake Merritt in East Bay, wonder around and head to one
of the many great bars / restaurants on 19th / Telegraph.

Go to North Beach, check out Spectacles + City Lights bookstore. Grab a pizza
at Tonys (sit at the bar), then walk it off up to Coit Tower.

Bart to 24th in the Mission, wander down 24th St and grab a coffee at Haus on
corner of Folsom. Find a taco joint for $1 tacos. Climb up Bernal Heights then
drop down into Courtland Avenue for a beer.

~~~
posix_compliant
As a data point, I agree with this itinerary. Especially visit haus coffee,
when I first moved to the Bay Area, it served well as a home away from home

~~~
Hydraulix989
Haus is starting to get pretty crowded now that more people are finding out
about this hidden gem.

------
whatyoucantsay
> "What are some cafes/restaurants/sights/weird _shit_ to check out while I'm
> there?

You will find your weird _shit_ in the Tenderloin. SF is perhaps the most
depressingly Dickensian city in the world. Before seeing it I'd never imagined
a city with so many billionaires would let its residents suffer so.

------
amorphid
Go to an event at PianoFight.

[https://www.pianofight.com](https://www.pianofight.com)

~~~
dnautics
Their tinder disrupt series are pretty funny.

------
jgritty
Get a burrito in the mission, try to avoid stepping in human shit.

~~~
Hydraulix989
El Farolito right by the 24th Street and Mission BART station is worth the
wait in line. Carne asada super burrito!

------
zormino
Check out Haight Ashbury, it's where the whole hippie thing started and
honestly it never stopped there. there's also a ton of cool, weird stores
along the road.

~~~
seattle_spring
I used to visit Haight / Ashbury with my stoner friends every time we visited
SF. When I had the opportunity to move to SF for a job, I almost didn't take
it because I thought the Upper Haight was representative of all of SF. I
_hate_ that area, and most of the people that bum around there totally suck.

------
interatx
> Trying to get a sense of what it would be like to live there

The past few times I went for an interview to a new location, I first went to
a meetup / group. Asked folks (who have lived and have no stakes in your
interview) what they like and don't like. Also, walked few blocks around
interview spot in the evening and morning for as long as I could to get a
better feel of the area.

------
tomdre
My recommendations:

Cafes: Caffe Trieste (North Beach)

Restaurants: The Ramp (Dogpatch), Sunday morning brunch at Thai Temple
(Berkeley), Fish (Sausalito)

Sights: Twin Peaks, Coit Tower, Berkeley hills (Grizzly peak)

Weird shit: The Saloon (North Beach), Ruby Room (Oakland), parties at 20
Mission (Mission), Li Po Cocktail Lounge (Chinatown)

------
slater
Neptune Society Columbarium. Look it up!

~~~
dnautics
Ironically, The building overlooking it is a gerontology inpatient clinic...

------
surrogatekey
Visit the Prelinger Library prelingerlibrary.org

------
gspyrou
Lawrence Hall of Science at Berkeley.

